# Camping on a whim ???



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Where is a good place to go camping on a whim, not too far from Ft bend county... needs to have water as in lake or river or something.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Brazos Bend
Stepfen F. Austin S.P.
We love Buescher S.P. too (Smithville)
Huntsville S.P.

In case ya can't tell, we like our state parks hahaha...Have Fun!
(we live in Richmond, TX btw)...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Lake Somerville
http://www.reserveamerica.com/campi...oundDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=71396


----------



## bluebean1030 (Feb 8, 2014)

We go to the Texana side of Brackenridge several times a year. It is the old Texas state park and love it. http://www.brackenridgepark.com/


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

bluebean1030 said:


> We go to the Texana side of Brackenridge several times a year. It is the old Texas state park and love it. http://www.brackenridgepark.com/


I don't mean to threadjack, but did they make any changes to lengthen any of the sites since Brackenridge took over? Our previous trailer was 32' and it was hard to find a spot available to fit into then, now that we're at 42' long we haven't even tried to go back.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

FYI, the sites are all,the same length, about 1/2 now with full hook ups. .......cC


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Ducatibilt said:


> I don't mean to threadjack, but did they make any changes to lengthen any of the sites since Brackenridge took over? Our previous trailer was 32' and it was hard to find a spot available to fit into then, now that we're at 42' long we haven't even tried to go back.


X2 for the Texana side of Brackenridge

I've seen several 45' motorhomes in there. You should be ok.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

x2 for Brazos Bend SP. I like camping there, a lot of the sites offer privacy and solitude.


----------



## bluebean1030 (Feb 8, 2014)

what I like about going to Texana is that now it is private, you can reserve a specific site. It is not first come first serve like state parks so we are able to get the winter site or summer site that we like each time we go.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

The beach is always good


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Brazos Bend would be my whole hearted recommendation. I have been to state parks all over, and it is in my top 3. Camping, hiking, water (no swimming), nature center, tours, observatory w/ museum and telescopes, wildlife, etc.

I am a huige fan of state parks. Just look here for one that looks good to you: http://tpwd.texas.gov/state-parks/nearby/all-parks


----------

